# Cala a boca / Cale a boca



## ivex88

Hello everyone! I'm learning PT, and right now I'm translating something from English to Brasilian pt. I have some doubts, can you please help me? This is an informal conversation between 2 close friends. I'll send you my translation, and then translation from one girl from Rio de Janerio. I'm not sure why she translated like this, please help.

I was hoping to get a hug from you, or a smile, at least. Shut up, João! And you, please, don't call me that! What news? If Mel is really dead, it must be in the news or somewhere.

(My translation) - Esperava conseguir um abraço teu, ou um sorriso, pelo menos. Cale a boca, João! E você, por favor, não me chame assim! Que notícias? Se a Mel estiver realmente morta, deve haver alguma notícia sobre isso.

(Her translation) - Esperava conseguir um abraço teu, ou um sorriso, pelo menos. Cala a boca, João! E você, por favor, não me chama assim! Que notícias? Se a Mel estiver realmente morta, deve haver alguma notícia sobre isso.

I put Cale a boca, and she Cala a boca. Also, I put não me chame, and she put não me chama. Once again, this conversations should sound everyday conversations.

Thank you!!!


----------



## jazyk

Pelas normas gramaticais, nenhuma das versões está correta. Seria: Esperava conseguir um abraço *teu*, ou um sorriso, pelo menos. *Cala *a boca, João! E *tu*, por favor, não me *chames *assim! Que notícias? Se a Mel estiver realmente morta, deve haver alguma notícia sobre isso. 
Or: Esperava conseguir um abraço *seu*, ou um sorriso, pelo menos. *Cale *a boca, João! E *você*, por favor, não me *chame *assim! Que notícias? Se a Mel estiver realmente morta, deve haver alguma notícia sobre isso. 

Ela escreveu de um jeito como falam no Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## machadinho

ivex88 said:


> (My translation)
> — Esperava conseguir um abraço teu, ou um sorriso, pelo menos.
> — Cale Cal*a* a boca, João!
> — E você, por favor, não me cham*e* assim!
> — Que notícias?
> — Se a Mel estiver realmente está morta mesmo, deve haver alguma notícia sobre isso deve ter saído no jornal.


If you really want it to sound like everyday conversation, then you might need to drop grammar altogether here.

She said 'cala a boca' because that's almost become a fixed expression, regardless of what the most grammatically correct verb for that is. Also, 'to get a hugh' is not 'conseguir um abraço' but 'ganhar um abraço'.


----------



## ivex88

Thank you

This is really confusing for me, I never translated this everyday conversation, and I have a deadline to do that.
I actually continue to translate pt br after this girl, and that girl translated everyday conversation, which I never did. It's really hard now for me.

For example, I always used Você with seu, seus, Fale agora!, Me desculpe, Não se procupe, João! etc, estava, estou etc....
And she used Você with teu, teus, Fala agora! , me desculpa, não se procupa, João! etc. tava, tô, etc...

Now I dont know what to do.


----------



## machadinho

ivex88 said:


> For example, I always used Você with seu, seus, Fale agora!, Me desculpe, Não se procupe, João! etc, estava, estou etc....
> And she used Você with teu, teus, Fala agora! , me desculpa, não se procupa, João! etc. tava, tô, etc...


Yeah, so, this is a dialect. I speak _and write_ like her: 'te' with 'você' (except 'teu', which I don't use at all). And in speech I am inconsistent in how I conjugate subjunctive and imperative verbs for second-person 'você'. Sometimes I say 'fala', sometimes I say 'fale', but I will always say 'cala a boca'. If you follow grammar rules here you will get it wrong if it's supposed to sound like Brazilian, or rather, Rio everyday speech.

In Rio things get even more complicated because they say things like 'tu fala muito bem' instead of 'tu fala*s* muito bem'.


----------



## jazyk

Mas também há um componente dialetal nas escolhas da brasileira colega de ivex88. Na minha região (interior de SP) ninguém usa teu(s), tua(s) e contigo e tu, só seu(s), sua(s), com você e você, mas te sim é usado.

O que estranho um pouco é um tradutor não nativo traduzir para o português. De inglês para português há milhares de tradutores nativos. A menos que o texto original seja em sérvio, daí entendo, porque deve haver poucos tradutores na combinação sérvio-português.


----------



## ivex88

Ok. so if I understood well... 
I can say Você with teu, teus, teu, te and imperative Desculpa, Deixa, Olha, não se procupa etc. and that si not correct, but itºs everyday conversation.
I also can use Você with seu, seus, seu, te and imperative Desculpe, Deixe, Olhe, não se procupe etc. This is correct, but formal?

Am I right?


----------



## jazyk

I can say with Você with teu, teus, teu, te and imperative Desculpa, Dexa, Olha, não se procupa etc. and that si not correct, but itºs everyday conversation. 

Ninguém usa teu(s) na minha região. Isto varia no Brasil.


----------



## machadinho

ivex88 said:


> This is correct, but formal?


It's not formal. It's just a bit more careful.


----------



## ivex88

Thank you.
So it would be correct if i write this?

Look, were you there with Marcos? Can I ask you something? Call your parents and friends Emma and Mel and come to my house. 

*Olha*, *você tava *lá com o Marcos? Posso *te *pedir uma coisa? *Ligue *para *seus *pais e *suas *amigas a Emma e a Mel e *venha *pra minha casa.

If I don't use teus, tuas


----------



## machadinho

ivex88 said:


> Olha, você tava lá com o Marcos? Posso te pedir uma coisa? Ligue *pros* seus pais e *pras* suas amigas, *pra* Emma e *pra* Mel, e venha pra minha casa.


** I mean, this is "correct" according to real, street, everyday speech. Not even in contemporary Brazilian literature do authors allow themselves to sound so natural. But if that's a script to some movie, then that's how it should be.


----------



## ivex88

The virtual novel, it's a game. 
That's why I need this kind of conversation although I never translated like this before. 
think you!

Just one more thing. Since that girl, translated Você  with teu, teus, teu, and imperative Desculpa, Dexa, Olha, não se procupa till now (first two episodes), do you think that it would be strange or problem, that I continue translating with Você with seu, seus, seu, and imperative Desculpe, Deixe, Olhe, não se procupe... (third episode)?

Is it huge difference? Or should I try to translate like her?


----------



## machadinho

ivex88 said:


> The virtual novel, it's a game.


Cool. The virtual novel... what is that?


ivex88 said:


> Just one more thing. Since that girl, translated Você  with teu, teus, teu, and imperative Desculpa, Dexa, Olha, não se procupa till now (first two episodes), do you think that it would be strange or problem, that I continue translating with Você with seu, seus, seu, and imperative Desculpe, Deixe, Olhe, não se procupe... (third episode)?
> 
> Is it huge difference? Or should I try to translate like her?


It's a huge difference if there is an abrupt transition between dialects. You should translate like her.


----------



## jazyk

Tenho minhas dúvidas se a diferença é tão grande assim. Na novela Avenida Brasil, que não sei se retrata tão bem a fala do Rio de Janeiro, mas não disponho de outra coisa, a mesma personagem usa tu e você, seu e teu na mesma frase sem problema nenhum. Esta música da Marisa Monte que tocam na novela também me chamou muito a atenção:

Depois de sonhar tantos anos
De fazer tantos planos
De um futuro pra nós
Depois de tantos desenganos
Nós nos abandonamos como tantos casais
*Quero que você seja feliz*
Hei de ser feliz também
Depois de varar madrugada
Esperando por nada
De arrastar-me no chão
Em vão
*Tu viraste-me* as costas
*Não me deu* as respostas
Que eu preciso escutar
Quero que *você seja melhor*
Hei de ser melhor também
Nós dois
Já tivemos momentos
Mas passou nosso tempo
Não podemos negar
Foi bom
Nós fizemos história
Pra ficar na memória
E nos acompanhar
Quero que…


----------



## machadinho

Sim, você tem razão. Só quis dizer que uma tradução que empregue 'teu' sistematicamente do começo até a metade e, depois, 'seu' sistematicamente da metade ao fim não fica boa. Isso é diferente de misturar tudo ao mesmo tempo, como a Marisa Monte.


----------



## ivex88

Ok, I agree. Thank you, this means a lot. 
It's interactive story game, like a virtual book, where you read the Novel, and then you have choices. For example: Story goes, and then you ask yourself " Where should I go after work?" You have choices:
1. Go home
2. Go to Emma's house
The story depends on your choices 
It's like a labirinth with different endings.


----------



## machadinho

Sounds fun. And, if you don't mind my asking, why are you translating it to Portuguese?


----------



## ivex88

We are translating the game in multiple languages. I translate pt and es 
To be honest, I don't know pt very well, but I'm trying to learn.


----------



## machadinho

ivex88 said:


> We are translating the game in multiple languages. I translate pt and es
> To be honest, I don't know pt very well, but I'm trying to learn.


Fair enough. But I endorse @jazyk's view. You should probably hire a native speaker to do that for you if it fits your budget. This sort of translation is very hard.


----------

